# How to make my Rat love me more?



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

So I started with Immersion and that's how I initially got them to trust me. Think I should do it again just to get a closer bond? And should I do it with BOTH rats at the same time? Or one on one. Like, an hour each? Or any other tips would be great! What did you do early in your rats life to really get them to want to see you and groom you?

Also I want to admit how jealous I am of all your guys adorable pictures on Instagram, and amazing stories you all have with your rats, and the bonds you have with them. I'm trying really hard to develop it myself!


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

My boys benefitted a LOT from multiple long immersion sessions with the both of them, or occasionally one on one. Well, I don't really know if they were considered "immersion", I just spent a TON of time with them when I first got them and made sure to play with them a lot! Hand wrestling was a great bonding point for me and the boys. I think a lot of it is luck with their personalities though- Dexter is my best rat buddy and is very loving towards me, but Marcel is very sweet and kind, but sees me more as a friendly caretaker, Dexter is HIS best buddy! They are both still super excited every time they see me, Dexter showers me with kisses and will grab & pull my fingers gently with his teeth if I'm petting them through the bars- he's trying to drag me in! 

However, I really do think I got lucky with these boys. And my girls, I suppose. Or maybe I just got unlucky with my newest rat! He has zero interest in interacting with anyone or anything. He hasn't bonded with my other rats in the slightest (who are really good with him and like him quite a lot) and is terrified of me consistently, despite having lived here for over a month, I believe.... I try with that kid, but he is just not taking to anything like my boys before him.

My girls did not bond with me immediately, despite constant interaction like with my boys. They liked me just fine and were pretty social when I got them as adults, but didn't really show much interest in being my friend until they hit over a year old. Then, they settled down a lot, begged for pets, sit and enjoy scritches, and actively seek me out more during free range. It just took them a while to get to be outwardly lovey, but they have always been awfully sweet!! Rats do mellow out with age, just like everything else, so a young rat will just likely get more and more affectionate as he ages!


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

I really hope they become cuddly, I would be insanely disappointed . I don't even get licked when my hands go through the bar. Sometimes if Dagon gives into scritching He'll groom me. But that's about it. Also Dagon always runs up to lick the inside of my mouth.


----------



## Stefni (Aug 10, 2013)

Having play time with you together is sometimes better. Just keep giving them treats when they come up to you and pet them at the same time. Try setting aside at least 2 hours everyday if you can and handle them alot! Pick them up, snuggle and scritch them even if they dont seem to be enjoying it, then give them a lil treat. They'll soon enjoy it but sometimes it does take a long time for them to grow affectionate. My 4month olds took about 2months to calm down and enjoy being picked up, have shoulder rides, and love scritches. Ash is chilled though so he's not too bothered with being touched, unfortunately it does have quite a lot to do with their personalities but they still carry on warming up to you the more time you have to spend with them everyday. Dont worry, I was also so jealous of everyones awesome ratties and how much they enjoyed scritches and sitting still on their laps for rubs and mine were so hyper that they werent even interested in what I was trying to offer them. Its all about patience here, and trust me, you will soon have ratties that cant wait to be in your company for treats and scritches. my two newer boys who are 2month old are in that hyper stage now and im going through the same thing with them, but im just gonna be persistent like I was with my older boys, they'll eventually love me as much as I love all of them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daniel (Jun 24, 2013)

You have males, right? Give it about a month and they will love you. What I have found effective is having them sit on me when I am at the computer, just making sure they are touching you at all times. Let them climb all over you and the chair. This could also work watching TV as long as they are touching you.

My boys are insane for me anytime I come near them or let them out. Just give it a few weeks. My feeder boy Tux didn't warm to me at first either.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I got my boys when they were six weeks old and it took me months to earn enough trust for them to be okay around me. The boy who was the most skittish actually falls asleep on me now. They used to hate being picked up and now they don't mind it.
It may take awhile but I'm sure you'll get there no matter what. And it is so worth the time and effort. 
And the longer you have your rats the more you learn. There are going to be mistakes made and things you will wish you would have done better but it all gets easier. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

I got dagon at like 6 weeks old, and Sinestro had to be a good 2 months old. I've had them both for about 3 months total now. They seem to enjoy my company, just not enough to groom and enjoy scritching. I just want to accelerate the process the best I can. I do the Pet for a bit, then when they get all wriggly and try to escape I'll give um a cheerio and pet them some more. I know they mellow out significantly being that they are males. Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

My older boys are 8 months and they've just recently become amazing cuddle bugs. Thaddius has always been super sweet, but Athos used to like to find a corner in the free range room and just have a nap. Last night though, I had a lovely free range session with them. They were cuddled on me the whole time, we were just enjoying each other's company. However, this is quite possibly because my younger boy is a bit of a hormonal bully and my older boys feel safe around me over free ranging with him around.

Still, I do think a lot of it is due to their age. I've not done a lot to bond with them particularly well (full time job, etc...) I bond enough (couple of hours a day), but not enough to expect them to love on me as much as they do now. So yeah...give it another month or so  I know your boys love you, I still haven't got mine to spin for me yet!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

lalalauren said:


> My older boys are 8 months and they've just recently become amazing cuddle bugs. Thaddius has always been super sweet, but Athos used to like to find a corner in the free range room and just have a nap. Last night though, I had a lovely free range session with them. They were cuddled on me the whole time, we were just enjoying each other's company. However, this is quite possibly because my younger boy is a bit of a hormonal bully and my older boys feel safe around me over free ranging with him around.
> 
> Still, I do think a lot of it is due to their age. I've not done a lot to bond with them particularly well (full time job, etc...) I bond enough (couple of hours a day), but not enough to expect them to love on me as much as they do now. So yeah...give it another month or so  I know your boys love you, I still haven't got mine to spin for me yet!
> 
> ...


THanks! Yeah my guys know Spin, Shoulder, Hand, and Come. So the trick department is doing well. Just some days they don't feel like coming unless treats are involved.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

I can get my boys to do tricks (ish) for treats, but after a while, they get bored and just stop humouring me, even if treats are involved! Maybe you don't think you have the love you want from them, but they certainly respect you enough to do what you ask! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

